# Guten Morgen und Hallo,



## Steingarnele (15. Nov. 2006)

so nun möchte ich auch gleich meinen freien Tag mal nutzen um mich etwas vorzustellen.  
Ich komme aus Bad Schlema, was in Sachsen im Erzgebirge ist, und wo es immer viel Schnee im Winter gibt. 
Da ich ja schon immer viel mit Wasser, Fischen, Garnelen und dem dazu am Hut habe (7 Aquarien  ) musste nun auch ein Teich her. Nun war es dann diese Jahr soweit, als wir eine 5000L Zisterne 3,20m Tief vergraben haben. Ich darf gar nicht daran denken was das für ein Loch war, alles bis 2m tiefe mit der Hand, und dann musste doch ein Bagger her, weil wir mit dem Dreck nicht mehr aus dem Loch kamen. Das Loch war fertig und die Zisterne drin, nun musste ich zu meinem Glück feststellen das da noch viel Erde fehlt. (fast alles weg gefahren) Da dachte ich mir, mach gleich einen kleinen Teich und das Problem fehlende Erde ist vergessen. Jetzt wo der kleine Teich fertig ist, muss ich feststellen das er mir einfach zu klein ist.  Also wird nächstes Jahr nochmal vergrößert, und ein kleiner Japanischer Garten soll dazu kommen.  
Der Teich ist im Moment 3,50 lang, an der Beitesten Stelle 2m breit, sowie an der tiefsten Stelle 0,75 ,und hat die Form von einem *P* . Pflanzen habe ich: Wasserschwaden, __ Schilfrohr, Zungenhanenfuss, Gelbe Sumpfschwertlilie, __ Wasserfenchel, Sumpfiris, __ Bachnelkenwurz, __ Teichrosen, Javamoos, __ Wasserpest, __ Wasserstern, Bambus, sowie einige Gräser.
So das soll's erst mal gewesen sein, und wünsche euch noch einen sonnigen Mittwoch.


----------



## Dr.J (15. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Guten Morgen und Hallo,*

Hallo Matze,

na dann Herzlich Willkommen bei uns.

Wir würden uns auch über ein paar Bilder von deinem Teich interessieren. Stell doch einfach mal welche ein.


----------



## Steingarnele (15. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Guten Morgen und Hallo,*

Hallo Jürgen,

na dann will ich dich mal mit ein paar Bildern versorgen.
Der Wahnsinn ist die Pütze nicht,  aber für den Anfang reicht es erst mal.
Einen kleinen Bachlauf werd ich auch noch einbinden, und ein paar Pflanzen kommen dann auch noch dazu.


----------



## Annett (16. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Guten Morgen und Hallo,*

Hallo Matze,

dann sag ich doch auch noch: Willkommen im Forum!

Da hast Du ja eine interessante Konstruktion im Garten. 
Warte mal ein oder zwei Jahre ab. Ich möchte fast wetten, dass Du spätestens dann vergrößern willst, falls der Garten das hergibt!

Was für Substrat hast Du denn in den Körben der Teichpflanzen? Hoffentlich keine Teicherde?  Damit wäre die Algenplage im nächsten Jahr schon vorprogrammiert. 
Von den genannten Pflanzen sieht man ja fast noch nix auf den Bildern. Aber das wird schon noch! 
__ Schilfrohr, also echtes __ Schilf, würde ich aus dem Teich entfernen, denn es ist für die Folie unter Umständen tödlich.

Seerosen mögen übrigens keine nassen Blätter. Für Blüten im nächsten Jahr solltest Du dann den Springbrunnen besser abstellen oder weiter von ihnen entfernt positionieren.

Viel Spaß mit dem Teich!


----------



## Steingarnele (16. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Guten Morgen und Hallo,*

Hallo Annett,

wenn es nach mir gegangen wäre, hätte ich den Teich viel größer gemacht. Doch der Chef möchte nicht auf seine Pflanzen verzichten und meint das ist groß genug. Der Teich ist an eine Doppelgarage angebaut, auf der auch ein Gründach ist 6x6m. Nur leider würde das Dach den Druck eines Teiches nicht stand halten. Hier geht alles etwas den Berg auf, so das man viel ausgleichen und mit Mauern gegen halten müsste. 
Ich habe schon Teicherde in den Körben, auch bei den __ Teichrosen bei den ich merkte das die Blätter kein Wasser mögen. 
Den Springbrunnen werde ich eh nächstes Jahr nicht wieder so laufen lassen, da das auch mit der Zeit ganz schön nerven kann. (pipi und so *gg*  ) 
Heute hab ich ne ganze Menge Kies raus genommen, da die Steine eh schnell veralgen und sie zu viel Platz weg nehmen.
Bringt es etwas, wenn ich unter den Korb des Schilfrohrs eine Betonplatte lege, so das die Pfahlwurzel nicht in die Folie kommt?  
Heute habe ich zwei Fische vor den Piranhas gerettet, da sie keiner haben wollte, wollten sie sie verfüttern und dafür waren sie mir zu schade. Einige Kois die keine Farbe hatten, wurden auf die selbe Weise beseitigt. Da kam ich leider zu spät und das bei einem Fischhändler.  
Aber vielleicht kann mir ja einer helfen sie zu besimmen, ich denke ja eher das es Goldkarfen sind, welche als Goldorfen verkauft wurden!


----------



## Annett (17. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Guten Morgen und Hallo,*

Moin Matze,

die Betonplatte wird vorübergehend reichen. Leider wird sich das Schlif von den Plastekörbchen nicht lange aufhalten lassen, sondern irgendwann ausbrechen. Pflanzen entwickeln ganz schöne Kräfte.
Die Teicherde würde ich bei allen Pflanzen möglichst schnell entfernen und durch Sand oder ein Gemisch aus Sand und Lehm ersetzen! Außer bei __ Schilf und Seerosen (oder sind es tatsächlich __ Teichrosen??) kannst Du die Körbe auch entfernen und die Pflanzen frei in Sand/Kies/Sand-Lehm-Gemisch setzen. Dann wachsen sie auch besser, denn die Teicherde läßt oft die Pflanzen verfaulen.
Glaub mir, im Frühjahr hast Du sonst Deinen "Spaß" mit den Algen.

Tja, was die Fische anbelangt. Wenn es Karpfen sein sollten, egal ob Koi oder nicht, dann müßten sie Barteln am Maul haben. Leider ist das nicht so richtig auf Deinen Bildern zu erkennen.
Am Besten machst Du noch mal etwas bessere Bilder (ich weiß, wie schwer das bei Aquarien und älteren Kameras ist) und stellst die Frage dann ins Tierforum!? Da schauen dann die Experten sicherlich mehr rein als hier. 

Händler leben vom Profit und wenn die Tiere nicht mehr verkäuflich sind, dann müssen sie halt einen anderen "Zweck" erfüllen. In diesem Fall halt ne Portion Fischfutter ersetzen.Traurig aber wahr.


----------



## Steingarnele (17. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Guten Morgen und Hallo,*

Hallo Annett,
ich habe noch mal genau nach den Rosen geschaut, und es sind doch Seerosen von Pötslingsberg die schnell wachsen.
Leider ist es schlecht die Pflanzen aus den Körben im Teich nur so zu pflanzen, da keine Zone über -30cm ist wo sie halt haben. Ich kann aber die Sumpfpflanzen aus der Erde nehmen und in Sand setzen. Zur Not hab ich ja noch meinen Druckfilter mit UVC, wo aber nicht immer die UVC laufen soll. Wasserwechsel ist ja bei einer so kleinen Pütze auch kein problem und könnte alle zwei Wochen passieren. Bei dem __ Schilf muss ich mir dann noch was anderes einfallen lassen, aber erst mal wirds wohl die Platte tun müssen.

Die beiden Fische haben beide zwei Barteln und deshalb gehe ich auch stark von Goldkarpfen bzw. Farbkarpfen aus. Bilder machen von den beiden ist ganz schön schlecht, da sie so flink durch das Becken schwimmen das da nur unscharfe Bilder raus kommen.
Was hast du denn so für Fische in deinem Aquarium schwimmen?
Hier schaun eigentlich auch viele rein, nur können die wohl leider nur lesen! *sfg*  

so long


----------



## Annett (18. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Guten Morgen und Hallo,*

Hallo Matze,

mit der UVC-Lampe magst Du klares Wasser hinbekommen, aber die Nährstoffe die die Teicherde an Dein Wasser abgibt bekommst Du damit nicht heraus - also steigen die unweigerlich an, bis es zum Kollaps kommt. DieNährstoffe schaffen nicht mal die Pflanzen... wahrs. verfaulen sie Dir eher.
Und andauernd Wasser wechseln nur weil das Substrat nicht das richtig ist?! Tausch es aus, und Du hast etwas mehr Ruhe.  

Du hast die Farbkarpfen (Koi?) nun erstmal vor dem Tod bewahrt.  
Dir ist aber hoffentlich klar, dass der derzeitige Teich (ich gehe von den oben angegebenen Werten aus) für diese Fische auf Dauer ungeeignet ist?
Klar, lösen WW teilweise erstmal das Problem, aber die Fische wollen sich ja auch gern noch bewegen können, wenn sie etwas gewachsen sind.
Da muss wohl doch viel schneller was größeres her, wenn die Fische nicht dauernd krank werden sollen. Koi wachsen mitunter sehr schnell, aber das wirst Du wohl noch diesen Winter im Aquarium feststellen dürfen.


Und hier, weil Du danach gefragt hast, ein Teil der Besatzung eines meiner Becken. Das Fotografieren fkt. am Besten mit Beleuchtung an und Blitzlicht (die Kamera halt leicht schräg zur Scheibe halten, sonst siehst Du nur den Blitz..).

erwachsenes Männchen
 

junges Weibchen (3 oder 4cm groß)
 

Das andere Becken mit 72l findest Du [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/47/]hier[/URL].


----------



## Roland (18. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Guten Morgen und Hallo,*



			
				Steingarnele schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem __ Schilf muss ich mir dann noch was anderes einfallen lassen, aber erst mal wirds wohl die Platte tun müssen.



Hallo,

ich habe seit längerer Zeit nur noch gelesen und nicht geschrieben aus Mangel an Zeit, muss mich jetzt aber melden um zu vermeiden, dass andere Teichianer denselben Fehler machen wie ich. Ab August musste ich dem Teich täglich Wasser zuführen, da jeden Tag 5 cm fehlten. Ich untersuchte den Uferrand und entfernte Ausläufer die aus dem Ufergraben rauswuchsen und somit die Kapillarsperre aufhoben. Dachte ich! Als das Resultat negativ war, liess ich den Wasserstand soweit senken bis das Niveau stabil blieb stoppte meinen Filter und beauftragte eine Firma auf dieser Höhe nach einem Loch in der Folie zu suchen. Die Leute fanden nichts nach Auspumpen des Teiches, Kärcherreinigung, obschon ich ihnen sagte sie sollten auch den Einlauf vom Pflanzenteich zum Hauptteich kontrollieren. Der Teich wurde wieder gefüllt aber den Filter  habe ich nicht gestartet und siehe da, das Wasser lief wieder weg bis zum Niveau des Einlaufes zum Pflanzenteich. Also begann ich rundum denM Pfnzenteich die Steine bis zur Folie wegzuräumen und schon an der ersten freien Stelle sehe ich das Rhizom eines Schilfes das durch die Folie wuchs. Damit wusste ich, auch EPDM-Folie ist nicht stärker und dehnbarer als PVC-Folie. Also schnitt ich die ganzen Pflanzen beim Boden weg entfernte die Ufermatte zwischen Pflanzen- und Hauptteich. In 3 Jahren waren zwischen Folie Ufermatte daumendicke Wurzeln verwachsenund zig spitze Rhizome steckten sich mir entgegen. Der ganze Pflanzenteich war 20cm hoch verwurzelt und der Boden war/ist jede 10 cm durchlöchert. 

Ich habe nur 2 Schilfrohre in den Pflanzenteich gesetzt und zwar in Körbe, die spitzen Rhizome werden sich von einer Bodenplatte nicht aufhalten lassen, deshalb werden bei mir keine "echten" Schilfe mehr in den Pflanzenteich kommen, auch wenn diese Pflanzen die besten Nitratfresser sind. Hier ein paar Bilder:


----------



## Mühle (18. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Guten Morgen und Hallo,*

Hallo Roland,

das ist ja ein schöner Mist. Sind es Rohrkolben oder Schilf ?

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## Annett (19. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Guten Morgen und Hallo,*

Hallo Roland,

schön mal wieder ein paar zeilen von Dir zu lesen; aber dann gleich sowas? 
Sind die Warnungen vor __ Schilf in Folienteichen also doch keine Unkenrufe. 
Hast Du zufällig eine Aufnahme, wo man direkt ein Rhizom aus der Folie kommen sieht?
Im Teich meiner Mutter ist seit Jahren Schilf (Baujahr 1992 oder 1993). Bisher ohne Probleme, aber auch nicht soo expansiv wie hier gezeigt.
Wer nicht auf Schlif verzichten will, sollte sich vielleicht so eine kleinere  fertige Teichschale als Pflanzenfilter zulegen! Die dürfte nicht so leicht durchdringbar sein. 
Ich habe mir bei ebay letztens zwei für 3 bzw. 5 Euro geholt, weil wir bei dem Verkäufer eh etwas abholen mußten. 
Bisher waren sie als Ententeich/Lotosteich verplant.. aber Frau kann da ja umdisponieren. 

Danke für die Warnung Roland!
Wie gehts/ging es denn jetzt mit Deinem Teich weiter? Neue Folie?


----------



## karsten. (19. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Guten Morgen und Hallo,*

Hallo 

bei mir war´s auch __ Schilf
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schilfrohr

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/1

ist gut fürs Wasser aber schlecht für die Folie   

ich hab´s wegen seiner Wirksamkeit im PF wieder verbaut aber diesmal gebändigt ! 


mfG


----------



## Steingarnele (19. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Guten Morgen und Hallo,*

Hallo Roland,

danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht, der mir für dich Leid tut. Ich denke das es bei mir nicht soweit kommen wird, da ich das schon beobachte und falls erforderlich eingreife. Wenn der Pflanzenfilter nächstes Jahr fertig ist, (aus GFK) wird das __ Schilf auch aus dem Teich kommen.  

@ Annett

ein größeres zuhause sollte dann nicht so das Problem sein, nur wird das dann sicher nicht bei mir sein, weil ich groß kein Platz habe zu erweitern.


----------



## Annett (19. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Guten Morgen und Hallo,*

Hi Karsten,

dass mit Deiner Folie und dem __ Schilf hatte ich schon noch in Erinnerung. Aber Du hattest laut Deiner Aussage "günstige" PVC-Folie verbaut, die im Laufe der Jahre ziemlich hart geworden war. 
Daher mein Erstaunen, dass es auch jüngere/weichere Folie (EPDM) wie bei Roland erwischt hat. 

Meinst Du mit "gebändigt" die Unterbringung in den beschriebenen Staudenkisten (die schwarzen auf dem Trapo gezeigten?)? 
Die, die ich bisher gesehen habe, sehen auch so aus und würden die jungen Rhizome doch sicherlich ohne große Probleme durchlassen, oder?


----------



## karsten. (19. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Guten Morgen und Hallo,*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Meinst Du mit "gebändigt" die Unterbringung in den beschriebenen Staudenkisten (die schwarzen auf dem Trapo gezeigten?)?
> Die, die ich bisher gesehen habe, sehen auch so aus und würden die jungen Rhizome doch sicherlich ohne große Probleme durchlassen, oder?



Hallo
die Staudenkisten mit den " Wucherern" _sollen_....:__ nase:  jährlich neu
neu beflanzt werden . Durch die Öffnungen kann das __ Schilf nur Wurzeln schicken die gefährlichen Rizomspitzen kommen da nicht durch .
Gefährlich wird es für die Folie wenn starke Rizome in Falten wachsen und dann nicht mehr weiter wissen  
Die ultimativ sichere Grenze ist 
der Behälter aus 1,5 mm V4A   

jetzt muss ich erst meine Taube ins Bett bringen
die versuch immer den Kursor zu fangen !   


 

mfG


----------



## Roland (19. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Guten Morgen und Hallo,*

@Britta

Es war schon __ Schilf(Phragmites australis, werden 4 Meter hoch)

@Annett

der Hauptteich ist in Ordnung. Da ich den Filter eingewintert habe, habe ich Zeit den ganzen Pflanzenteich zu leeren und ies mit Axt und Beil.
Anbei 2 Fotos mit durchlöcherter Folie.


----------



## Steingarnele (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Guten Morgen und Hallo,*

Hi Gemeinde,  

es gibt mal wieder neues vom Teich, und seinem drum herum.  
Das Wetter war die Tage so schön, da konnte ich den Teich mal wieder etwas Pimpen.  Die kleine Brücke aufbauen, (für den Teich fast schon zu groß) und noch Pflanzen setzen, im Teich, Pflanzenfilter, und um alles herum.  
Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Kies/Split auf dem Dach, und dann ist das Grobe erst mal geschafft.


----------

